# How to use remote in Nikon D3100??



## edpau

Just got a wired remote for my D3100, how can i set it to remote mode??


----------



## KmH

By reading the camera users manual, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## edpau

i have read the manual, it doesn't say....


----------



## Boomn4x4

edpau said:


> i have read the manual, it doesn't say....



I pulled up the manual myself... It dosen't say.


----------



## edpau

i called Nikon, apparently just plug in and press, no setting required. Mine one is not working, i have to say it is not from Nikon


----------



## KmH

Which wired remote did you get? Does it have a connector compatible with the D3100's accessory port on the side of the camera.

I too have now looked at the D3100 manual and it doesn't look to be capable of even using Nikon's wireless IR remote the ML-L3, let alone a wired remote.

There is no shutter mode setting for remote actuation of any sort, that I can see, only a self-timer.


----------



## Boomn4x4

KmH said:


> Which wired remote did you get? Does it have a connector compatible with the D3100's accessory port on the side of the camera.
> 
> I too have now looked at the D3100 manual and it doesn't look to be capable of even using Nikon's wireless IR remote the ML-L3, let alone a wired remote.
> 
> There is no shutter mode setting for remote actuation of any sort, that I can see, only a self-timer.


 
Page 78 of the manual shows how to use it in BLUB mode.  Page 177 has the MC-DC2 wired remote listed as an accessry.

The D3100 does NOT have a wireless option.


----------



## 12sndsgood

thats weird that they gave the D3000 wiresless capability but not the D3100.


----------



## edpau

My remote is Shoot MC-DC2, i got it from amazon for £4, I am asking for a new one, i think it is not functioning....


----------



## jeanquel

edpau said:


> My remote is Shoot MC-DC2, i got it from amazon for £4, I am asking for a new one, i think it is not functioning....




você terá que usar um receptor conectado a camera e um wireless na mão.
Abaixo o controle que comprei..

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## StringThing

This should be a sticky.    (on my buy list)

480sparky's review 
Pixel TW-282 RF remote : A Review


----------



## kmkehrwald

The D3100 doesn't use a wireless remote.

http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Produ...#tab-ProductDetail-ProductTabs-CompatibleWith


----------



## Mikecross101

What **ahem** at Nikon thought of the idea to give all the models before 3100 and after 3100 wireless shutter remote, but skip the 3100 model? I mean that’s the stupidest most absurd thing I’ve ever heard of. That’s like saying, let’s skip a car model and NOT put seat belts in this year’s model. Not everyone wants to have a dumb  donkey wire sticking out when taking pictures and certainly now you can’t take a picture from far away...in say a group picture! Stupid donkey  people at Nikon!

Let's remember this is a family-friendly forum.  Thanks!


----------



## tirediron

Welcome to the forum Mike; might I suggest stepping back and taking a breath or two.  I'm sure many share your frustration with this particular "feature", but how's about trying to help us maintain our family-friendly atmosphere?

Thanks!


----------



## Braineack

KmH said:


> I too have now looked at the D3100 manual and it doesn't look to be capable of even using Nikon's wireless IR remote the ML-L3, let alone a wired remote.



you can use a wired remote on the d3100 -- ive done it.  just gotta use the usb port.

with the correct device, you can do wireless remote with D3100.  Many cheap remote flash triggers can do it.

there's an advantage to some corded/wireless alternatives to the built in IR, where you can set up the bulb shutter times, intervals, delays, number of shots, etc.


----------

